# White & black point preset?



## rob211 (Jul 28, 2017)

Is there a way to construct a preset that sets white and black points dynamically? as opposed to the same static value?

I currently use the Lr General Preset "Auto Tone," which more or less does that, but also does some stuff I usually have to undo (like too bright). I'd like to use just the part of it that sets white/black, which is usually pretty spot on for me.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope. The only automatic setting in a preset is Auto Tone.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 28, 2017)

You could create a preset that resets Exposure, Contrast, Highlights and Shadows to zero, so then it becomes a two click operation: Auto Tone to set your Whites and Blacks, then the new preset to reset the unwanted stuff.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 28, 2017)

Maybe try editing a preset in a text editor and seeing if you can fool LR? You'll probably need to begin with one preset that sets the AutoTone value to true, and a second that sets Exposure, Contrast, Highlights and Shadows to zero. Copy these four lines into the first preset, and see if that does the job. 

John


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 28, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> Maybe try editing a preset in a text editor and seeing if you can fool LR? You'll probably need to begin with one preset that sets the AutoTone value to true, and a second that sets Exposure, Contrast, Highlights and Shadows to zero. Copy these four lines into the first preset, and see if that does the job.



That won't work, unless something changed recently. I tried it a long time ago already.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 28, 2017)

OK, I haven't tried it myself. A script could _probably_ do it, but you would only be able to apply it through a menu item, not everywhere a preset can be accessed.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 28, 2017)

Looking further, it would have to be a plugin. I don't think simple scripts can set AutoTone.


----------



## rob211 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks. The unsetting of other values would be a good solution, since absolute zero would work fine.


----------

